# hello - just a newbe - amazing consensual non-monogamous marriage



## coloplayfulpair

Hi 
Live in colo.
Have an amazing wife of 20+ years, an amazing consensual non-monogamous marriage.
Thought maybe someone might benefit from a somewhat non-traditional point of view.
just thought I would say hello.


----------



## Married but Happy

Don't mind the snarky curmudgeons, but know that the majority here are very conservative and traditional. However, some of us (myself included), have also had wonderful long term non-monogamous relationships/marriages.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Welcome newbie. Thanks for joining and we can appreciate a different perspective. We have a few posters who have non monog relationships but more are always welcome.

If you get into posting here and offer your different perspective, some may push back at you but others will be interested. They may not be interested because they are considering the same type of relationship but many can still be open to your views, me included.

Long ago I was in a poly relationship. That is not what I choose for myself now but the experience changed me for the better in many ways. I don’t share about it much here but I do still have the same mind I had then.


----------



## MattMatt

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Diana7

Married but Happy said:


> Don't mind the snarky curmudgeons, but know that the majority here are very conservative and traditional. However, some of us (myself included), have also had wonderful long term non-monogamous relationships/marriages.


I wouldn't call those who are faithful to their spouses 'conservative and traditional'. Its what marriage is supposed to be. Adultery is something that always has bad consequences eventually, and yes its still adultery even if both supposedly agree.


----------



## Arkansas

of a person doesn't believe in Christian God I can see a marriage as a legal license and nothing more binding than that

its how atheists marry, right? they see marriage as a legality, but nothing ethical/moral/religious about it


----------



## maquiscat

coloplayfulpair said:


> Hi
> 
> Live in colo.
> 
> Have an amazing wife of 20+ years, an amazing consensual non-monogamous marriage.
> 
> Thought maybe someone might benefit from a somewhat non-traditional point of view.
> 
> just thought I would say hello.


Welcome to the site and to the little club us other polys/CNM have here. You are not alone! 

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat

Arkansas said:


> of a person doesn't believe in Christian God I can see a marriage as a legal license and nothing more binding than that
> 
> 
> 
> its how atheists marry, right? they see marriage as a legality, but nothing ethical/moral/religious about it


Well ethics might still enter into it. One doesn't need religion to have ethics. Or morals for that matter.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy

Diana7 said:


> I wouldn't call those who are faithful to their spouses 'conservative and traditional'. Its what marriage is supposed to be. Adultery is something that always has bad consequences eventually, and yes its still adultery even if both supposedly agree.


Meh. I would call it conservative and traditional, and there's nothing wrong with that mindset (as long as you don't try to _force_ it on others). You are right that it is still - by definition - adultery. It certainly does not _always_ have bad consequences - there have been none for us, for instance. On the other hand, marriage sometimes has bad consequences, so should it be avoided as well?


----------



## LisaDiane

Married but Happy said:


> Don't mind the snarky curmudgeons, but know that the majority here are very conservative and traditional. However, some of us (myself included), have also had wonderful long term non-monogamous relationships/marriages.


AND there are people here like ME...who would only want (and have) a traditional relationship, but are fascinated by people who have different ideas and experiences, and will always be interested in hearing your point of view!!! :smile2:

Welcome!!


----------



## LisaDiane

Arkansas said:


> of a person doesn't believe in Christian God I can see a marriage as a legal license and nothing more binding than that
> 
> its how atheists marry, right? they see marriage as a legality, but nothing ethical/moral/religious about it



And (sadly) plenty of people who DO believe in "Christian God" don't take care of their marriages or value their vows before God...so I'm not sure what your point is...

At least non-monogamy is HONEST.


----------



## maquiscat

LisaDiane said:


> AND there are people here like ME...who would only want (and have) a traditional relationship, but are fascinated by people who have different ideas and experiences, and will always be interested in hearing your point of view!!! :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!


To which I say, feel free to ask questions. I can always start such a Q&A thread.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk

Welcome.


----------



## LisaDiane

maquiscat said:


> To which I say, feel free to ask questions. I can always start such a Q&A thread.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Oooh!!! Now THAT would be a GREAT thread to have on here -- I'd LOVE to be able to ask questions and hear how such non-conventional relationships work...!!!


----------



## maquiscat

LisaDiane said:


> Oooh!!! Now THAT would be a GREAT thread to have on here -- I'd LOVE to be able to ask questions and hear how such non-conventional relationships work...!!!


Done.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaDiane

maquiscat said:


> Done.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


YAY!!!

Thank you!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

My first husband had a very exciting and fulfilling non-monogamous marriage just like you, OP.

He just neglected to tell ME, his wife, about it. :rofl::rofl:


----------

